# New Game In Town



## SGADawg (Aug 20, 2014)

Sell your dogs boys, there's a new game in town!


----------



## rwh (Aug 20, 2014)

i like it


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Aug 22, 2014)

I want a bluetick howler monkey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Aug 24, 2014)

Well I'll be darn.  Just when you think you've seen it all....


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 29, 2014)

They need a gorilla as their catch-dog, err catch-ape?, and their set.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Aug 31, 2014)

what I wouldn't give to see a gorilla chase down a hog and kill it for some hunters.  Really cool post!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 13, 2014)

Those are the best little cowboys I ever did see.


----------



## swinetime54 (Apr 6, 2015)

If it doesn't work we can always stick them in the rodeo


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

Honestly, about 4 years ago a friend was turkey hunting and watched a sow and six piglets across a field . He also saw 2 wild monkeys watching them. There are some wild resis monkeys in the lowcountry. The hogs moved off and the monkeys followed way back out of sight. A couple days later there was only four piglets and he saw the monkeys again way away. A week later there was only the sow.  He said he can't swear the monkeys got them but he thinks they did.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 9, 2015)

Lawd, if I was to get in the mix with that bunch and dressed like they are I think I'd drop my drawers and RUN.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------

